# Sock loom



## grannysgrl

I bought a sock loom now to learn how to use it


----------



## YoK2tog

grannysgrl said:


> I bought a sock loom now to learn how to use it


I to bought a sock loom back in October ....alas it is still in its package----waiting for all my other WIP's to be finished. I have hopes to use it in mid January


----------



## grannysgrl

I have a few hat & scarf sets to make for christmas they can get socks next year


----------



## Justme

I got one of these and took a class. I found it really tight and I could not do it. Please let us know how it works for you as I would really like to try mine again. I also bought a book that is full of different socks that you can make with it.


----------



## grannysgrl

Mine came with a dvd so hopefully that helps


----------



## sewbee42

I do loom knit but have never made socks! What type loom, I have the knifty knitters and a All-in-one knitting board, and the Martha Stewart loom. So far, scarves and hats, and a snowman are what I have made. 
Try these sites:
Goodknitkisses.com
Purlingsprite.com
Thecrochetcrowd.com

YouTube has many, many videos on loom knitting. Have fun with your loom!


----------



## grannysgrl

I also have the knifty knitter set my sock loom is kb ive made hats,scarves,dish cloths


----------



## krankymax

Go to this site for all loom knitting sock help: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loomin-socks


----------



## SueWilson49

I can do socks on the small round looms but I've nearly thrown the sock loom out of the window on several occasions! I ewrap it and get half way round and then the yarn springs up and that's on a GOOD day. I even bought myself some super-magnifying specs so I could see better. I've decided to teach myself how to make them using 2 circulars and also 2 at the same time because I think I'm going to be a severe single sock syndrome sufferer. Maybe next year??


----------



## BobnDejasMom

SueWilson49 said:


> I can do socks on the small round looms but I've nearly thrown the sock loom out of the window on several occasions! I ewrap it and get half way round and then the yarn springs up and that's on a GOOD day. I even bought myself some super-magnifying specs so I could see better. I've decided to teach myself how to make them using 2 circulars and also 2 at the same time because I think I'm going to be a severe single sock syndrome sufferer. Maybe next year??


I wind the yarn with my right hand and keep the yarn on with my left as I go. Just keep moving your grip as you go, before you release the tension to do more wraps.


----------



## SueWilson49

Thanks for the tip. I did manage to get cast on last night-inspired by KP posts!!


----------



## ernai

grannysgrl said:


> I bought a sock loom now to learn how to use it


ditto!!!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

You inspired me. I whipped up this sock last night on my small round Knifty Knitter loom. I'm getting ready to make it's mate.


----------



## Scrubbienut

BobnDejasMom said:


> You inspired me. I whipped up this sock last night on my small round Knifty Knitter loom. I'm getting ready to make it's mate.


I love the KK round loom to make slipper socks!


----------



## extreme

that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?


----------



## SueWilson49

I can make socks on the round looms it is the AKB sock loom that I'm useless on. Having said that I have managed to get down to turning the heel with not too many mistakes so watch this space.


----------



## extreme

We are watching this space in anticipation of a fabulous pair of socks produced by you with lots of pictures and explanation on HOW TO DO IT please. :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom

extreme said:


> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?


I used the smallest one (blue).


----------



## BobnDejasMom

BobnDejasMom said:


> extreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?
> 
> 
> 
> I used the smallest one (blue).
Click to expand...

It's a free pattern - the red pair on:
http://www.squidoo.com/free-knifty-knitter-sock-patterns


----------



## extreme

Thanks so much for the pic and pattern.....can't wait to try it. This site is so inspiring ! :thumbup:


----------



## ernai

extreme said:


> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?


I use the toe up sock with leg loom in the picture for infant beanies. It comes in a set of 4. I bought mine from Spotlight.

I haven't yet used the wooden loom - picture 1 - which I purchased from Lion Brand Yarns. I have looked at the tutorial video though.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

The wooden looms are so beautiful.
I have a couple of old handmade wooden looms, but they are crudely made with nails.


----------



## krankymax

ernai said:


> extreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the toe up sock with leg loom in the picture for infant beanies. It comes in a set of 4. I bought mine from Spotlight.
> 
> I haven't yet used the wooden loom - picture 1 - which I purchased from Lion Brand Yarns. I have looked at the tutorial video though.
Click to expand...

Where do you get the wooden round looms at?


----------



## ernai

krankymax said:


> ernai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the toe up sock with leg loom in the picture for infant beanies. It comes in a set of 4. I bought mine from Spotlight.
> 
> I haven't yet used the wooden loom - picture 1 - which I purchased from Lion Brand Yarns. I have looked at the tutorial video though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the wooden round looms at?
Click to expand...

I googled wooden round looms and came up with:

http://www.finniwig.com/knittingloom.htm

http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com/

If you or someone you know is 'crafty'
http://www.ehow.com/way_5858744_directions-making-wood-knitting-loom.html

etsy and ebay as well


----------



## krankymax

Thank you. Those are all so nice looms. I have the one in the top, the AKB Sock Loom. I've played around with it a little bit and made a baby sock with instructions from the instructors from Ravelry. She made some videos on how to make it step by step and were so helpful for us newbies.


----------



## Moon Loomer

BobnDejasMom said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that bootie looks gorgeous and so colourful and happy. What does a loom look like?
> 
> 
> 
> I used the smallest one (blue).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a free pattern - the red pair on:
> http://www.squidoo.com/free-knifty-knitter-sock-patterns
Click to expand...

Check out the posting, this forum, at Authentic Knitting Boards Holiday Gift. Cruse that web site there are sock patterns in there for two of the looms. Moon Loomer


----------

